
A Monolith Architecture Can Be Transformed into Serverless - kylegalbraith
https://blog.kylegalbraith.com/2019/02/28/how-a-monolith-architecture-can-be-transformed-into-serverless/
======
externalreality
The title of the article is "How a Monolith Architecture" but a good portion
of the article describes considerations to take when moving services that seem
not to be apart of the a monolith to a server-less cloud provider.

It seems that much of the advice centers around chopping up the monolith into
services that can be run on a server-less cloud platform.

Uni-kernels, their promise of boot on demand and extremely small footprint,
may help with a lot of this. In the very, very, near future devs will be able
to package monoliths in ultra light-weight OS's that boot on demand and are
optimized for the running application - and do all this on server-less cloud
platforms without having to worry all that much.

I'd wager that in 2-3 years many of the use cases of containers will be
replaced by Unikernel tech and the desire to run on serverless cloud platforms
will be one very big use case.

~~~
0815test
Aren't unikernels specifically designed to run on _server-like_ cloud
platforms, not "serverless" ones? That's what the "kernel" bit is about, after
all.

~~~
externalreality
Here's a good article on the topic from a few years ago:
[https://thenewstack.io/continuum-containers-unikernels-
serve...](https://thenewstack.io/continuum-containers-unikernels-serverless-
architectures/). The most concrete definition of serverless I can find relates
to platforms that do not provision machines that you pay for but instead
serverless environments abstract away the machine and you only pay for the
resources your applications uses. That definition does not exclude uni-kernels
in the least. The reason why Unikernels are good for this is because they are
a way to ensure that your application is housed in a way that guarantees it
will run without much thought given to the concerns the article states - and
with an absolute minimum of overhead. I wouldn't be surprised if serverless is
or will be implemented with unikernels. [https://medium.com/solo-io/unik-is-
here-to-help-bring-aws-fi...](https://medium.com/solo-io/unik-is-here-to-help-
bring-aws-firecracker-to-serverless-apps-1250d120997d)

